
Ask HN: Resources to prepare for a Software Developer interview in 2019? - inquisitorial
What are some of the resources you use to polish your skills before the Software Developer interviews?
======
cshah4
Leetcode, InterviewCake and Cracking the coding interview book should be
enough to give you good understanding of topics involved and how to solve
problems.

------
auslegung
I just google “how to prepare for a _____ job interview”, so JavaScript or
React or DevOps, etc. I have several sites bookmarked but they just came from
a basic google search.

Not very imaginative but hopefully helpful nonetheless :)

~~~
mortivore
I do a combination of this, and googling the company I'm applying for. Looking
for examples of interview questions from that company, and also information
about that company so I can ask questions about them.

------
lfx
This [https://dev.to/ice_lenor/do-i-want-to-work-in-this-
company-o...](https://dev.to/ice_lenor/do-i-want-to-work-in-this-company-or-
what-questions-to-ask-on-an-interview-7po) has a lot of good questions for a
candidate to ask, worth the reading time.

------
0db532a0
I am currently working through the book “Elements of Programming Interviews”.

~~~
skylark
I generally don't recommend EPI for interview prep. I've found that the
questions are overtuned in difficulty, and don't resemble anything I've seen
at even my Google, Facebook, etc. interviews.

I echo what the other poster said - Interview Cake, LeetCode, and CTCI.

